# Stop, Swap & Save :Westminster, Maryland, February 9th



## 38Bike (Jan 20, 2020)

*The East Coast's Largest Indoor Bicycle Swap and Consumer Bike Expo

http://www.stopswapandsave.com/*


----------



## cheeseroc (Jan 23, 2020)

Haven't been before but I reserved my space!


----------



## Lamont (Jan 30, 2020)

Planning to go .....  here's last years vendor map , with vendor space numbers.... should be similar this year .....

Post your _space number_ when/if you can so Cabers can stop by !




PS ..... can somebody please bring a deep Front Fender from a post war Colson Looptail  : )


----------



## 38Bike (Feb 4, 2020)

This coming Sunday !
Be there


----------



## Lamont (Feb 7, 2020)

If anyone going wants anything I have posted in classifieds ,   I'd by happy to bring it and I would do bit better on price ! 



( to see want i have up :   https://thecabe.com/forum/search/348126/        )


----------

